# Tyre pressures Fiat Hymer E700/B694G please?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Could anyone please advise me what pressures they use. 

This is a 1997 vehicle so I guess they be the same on post 1995 B694G's too.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Try calling Deepcar and asking them matey.... I am certain that they will know and tell you, they may even be able to supply a manual for your vehicle which will help you a lot :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

"Hi" neverrememberit

The correct tyre for my S700 is 65 P.S.I = 4.5 BAR

ousty


----------

